# Sponge Baffle Question



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

What sponge media do you guys use to baffle your filter outflow? I have two 10gal divided tanks with Aqueon 10 filters. Of course the outflow is insane. I tried an Aquaclear Filter sponge (the sponge from the three-level filtration system), but the water flowed like it didn't even exist. I didn't want to chance using a kitchen sponge of any sort, due to chemicals. I saw the sponges that are used for Sponge Filters ie. fluval edge, but I didn't know if they would allow too much flow, like the Aquaclear sponge. I'm frustrated with my current baffle situation. I tried the bottle baffle and my bettas are way too curious. I can't chance them getting stuck. So I bought some poly fill, cut it, folded it, and stuck it up the outflow, allowing it to hang out and submerge slightly in the tank water. It's worked for a while but they fall out. If I have any evaporation in the tank at all, the water flow pushes it out and straight to the bottom of the tank. I was scared to death that my male DT was stuck under it! Instead I found him floating around in the tank like a balloon. This morning my other tank's baffle fell out and my female VT was hiding in the corner. I was SOOOO mad!! I really want to use a sponge, but not sure what type to purchase. Thanks!

EDIT: 
Oh, one more question re: filter baffling . . . Originally I had put a little poly fill in my intake tube as well. What I discovered is that it completed arrested the water flow in my filter. The outflow was a mere dribble, if even that. I can't imagine what it may have been doing in overworking the motor. Would sponge do the same thing, since it's so dense? I've read about using panty hose? Did I just use too much poly fill? Thanks again!


----------



## DDave (May 16, 2011)

I used an Aquaclear sponge that I cut for my baffle. Where did you put the sponge at? Here's how I baffled mine using a rubberband:










The water coming out of the filter trickles down through the sponge, and as long as the bottom of the sponge is submerged in the water, then there is hardly any current disturbing the water in the tank.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

I didn't put the Aquaclear sponge completely over the front of the filter outflow, like you have yours. I cut a section and put it up inside the outflow - a little larger section than the size of the outflow hole so no water would flow out the sides. Perhaps that's my issue? I have my poly fill slightly submerged too, but the plants below the baffle still wave in the flow.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

DDave, what size filter is that? I'm wondering if the size of my filter might be the issue too.


----------



## DDave (May 16, 2011)

It's an Aquaclear 20 filter that I'm using in a 5g tank.

Edit: Is the flow on your filter adjustable? It sounds like it flows pretty fast.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

I wish I had an Aquaclear on my betta tanks. I have an Aquaclear 30 but it's on my 25gal. My betta filters are Aqueon 10's and they're really strong. They don't have the flow adjuster like the Aquaclear.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

I just did a water change so I removed the intake tubes from my filters. I reduced the amount of poly fill I had crammed into them, so I could allow enough intake flow, but still protect my betta. Then I extended the poly fill insert at the outflow so it would be submerged lower in the water. I also rubber banded it in place. It looks a lot like Ddave's set up now. The combo worked great because now the outflow is reduced and not even the plants move that are right under it. I can sleep well knowing the poly fill isn't going to pop out but my water circulation will continue. If anyone has any suggestions on various sponges, I'd still love to know what you all use. Thanks.


----------

